# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Кто может?

## Игорь*

Кто в Одессе может написать программу типа социальной сети?

----------


## Andersennn

Здравствуйте! Практически любая студия по созданию сайтов, а так же веб-ориентированные программисты-фрилансеры, в том числе и я, смогут это сделать. Ведь социальная сеть - это, в первую очередь, сайт, со стандартными для сайтов функциями - регистрацией, отправкой сообщений, загрузкой на сервер фото/музыки/видео и пр. Но все упирается в извесную схему, ведь это очень и очень обьемная и сложная работа.

----------


## evgen_cv

Автор имел ввиду веб-сайт?

Отправлено с моего SM-A500H через Tapatalk

----------


## Игорь*

> Автор имел ввиду веб-сайт?
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-A500H через Tapatalk


 Да.

----------


## danforth

Бросьте эту затею. Соц.сеть нужно знать как монетизировать. Нагрузки пиковые, если нет - то это не соц.сеть, маркетинговые вливания огромные, рынок по сути занят. Чем бы вы там не горели: соц.сеть для собаководов или моряков, все уже было придумано, запущено и спустя время закрыто. Стек технологий тоже не дешевый, если вам соц. сеть на PHP и jQuery предлагают, можете сразу разворачиваться и уходить, предварительно посмеявшись. Соц.сеть пишет команда из нескольких человек, это:
1) Дизайнер
2) Верстальщик
3) Проектировщик БД
4) Системный администратор (Devops Engineer)
5) Щепотка программистов, штук 5.
6) Специалист по IT безопасности.
7) Маркетолог
8) Юрист (защита персональных данных, работа с куками и прочим требует подготовки)
и это, очевидно, далеко не полный список. Посчитайте зарплаты по этим специальностям, умножьте на 3 месяца минимум. Потом сервер арендуйте, не будете-же вы на бесплатном хостинге, это ещё 40-80 баксов в месяц, а скорее всего даже больше, т.к. кластер серверов нужен (база на одном, бекенд на другом, и т.д.).

Но если хотите просто вкинуть деньги в какой-то веб-сайт, где будет написано большим жирным шрифтом "Соц.сеть", тогда можете попробовать. И ссылку дайте потом, интересно глянуть.

----------


## Игорь*

> Бросьте эту затею.


 Бросал... Проходило время, и снова начинал...
Идея родилась почти 8 лет назад. Нужна была программа для хранения определенной информации с доступом к ней других пользователей.
Поиск в сети ничего не дал. Ни форумы, ни ВК с ФБ для этого не подходили.
Естественно возникает мысль - если на рынке ничего подходящего нет, значит это никому не нужно. Начал с поиска потребителей, которым тоже понадобилась бы такая программа. И тут оказалось, что тьма народу носится с аналогичной информацией, карячится с ней в ВК и ФБ, пытаясь "натянуть штаны через голову".
Но ни ФБ, ни ВК для этого не подходят. То есть потребность есть, а вот программы нет.
Лирическое отступление. 25 лет назад я со своим товарищем, работая над нашими кандидатскими диссертациями, придумали интересную идею в САПР. Изложили ее нашему руководителю, и ожидали минимум похвалы от него. Разгром был колоссальный  :smileflag: . Суть разгрома была в следующем - все, что вы придумали, интересно. Но сначала опишите это, как систему. Дайте определение этой системе. Докажите, что она будет жизнеспособна. И только потом отдавайте программистам.
Поэтому начальная идея сети легла на полку. В ней не было СИСТЕМЫ. Целостной системы...
И тут я с Вами полностью согласен. Делать копию бессмысленно. А копию с копии в двойне бессмысленно...
Прошло пару лет, и детям в школе дали задание. Естественно они перепоручили папе с мамой. Но простое детское задание оказалось дополнением к тому, что мне требовалось. К первому блоку добавился второй, и сразу же появилась идея третьего. 
Три блока составили СИСТЕМУ. 
Все вроде бы срослось, и .... было отложено на полку еще на несколько лет.
Система была, а вот духа, или, правильнее говоря, смысла в ней не было.
Нет ничего хуже, чем бессмысленный продукт.
И тут Вы не правы. Рынок автомобилей занят. Но появилась Тесла.
Рынок космической техники занят. Но появилась Фалькон.
Рынок скоростных поездов занят. Но появился Хиперлуп.
Маск штампует продукты, которые есть на рынке, и которые весьма не дешевые.
Также и в IT-индустрии. Если будет НОВЫЙ продукт, то он будет востребован, и на нем можно будет заработать денег.
Проблема в том, что у нас много талантливых программистов, но они не умеют создавать ПРОДУКТ. 
Все ждут, что кто-то что-то придумает, напишет им техзадание, заплатит много денег, а они, как Вы пишите, командой напишут программу.
И так прошла еще пару лет, и я случайно наткнулся в научной литературе на определение, которое дало продукту смысл.
На сегодняшний день есть осмысленный продукт, который нужно воплотить в программу. Многопользовательскую. Многоязычную. 
Доход от рекламы, и анализа профилей.
Финансовые условия - владение конечным продуктом 50% на 50%.

Р.S.
Во всей этой истории есть два риска:
1. 50 на 50, что программа не принесет желаемого дохода.
2. Кто-то, рано или поздно создаст нечто аналогичное, и тогда останется только рассуждать на тему "А ведь и мы могли..."  :smileflag:

----------


## danforth

Нужно знать более детально, в чем суть идеи и кто её целевая аудитория. У вас есть три пути развития, которые я вижу
1) Закопать идею
2) Нанять команду, подписать NDA и платить денежку, при этом никто из тут присутствующих не узнает что это за идея была, кроме вас
3) Рассказать идею, найти единомышленников, и начать работать, минимум расходов, но доля в бизнесе будет распределена (например, калькулятор Деммлера)

Пока ваша стратегия не ясна. Сейчас мы обсуждаем нечто, что может взлететь, и принести доход, при этом никто кроме вас не знает, что за идея и на чем она основывается. 

Если не боитесь, что вашу идею украдут, можете описать её тут. Я может подскажу что-то, оценю, если мне понравится, то может и займусь. Но по текущим вводным, ничего сказать не могу. Если же делится не хотите, то ответ на вопрос я дал, программисты вам нужны, пару хороших, и штуки три посредственных.

----------


## Игорь*

Тема "лежит" два года.
За два года аналоги не появились.  :smileflag:

----------


## Igarek

И на сколько продвинулся Ваш проект за эти два года?

----------


## *Guess*

> Тема "лежит" два года.
> За два года аналоги не появились.


 Ну так, если есть системное описание, зарегистрируйте авторское право, только не на идею, а на техническое решение. Если тема стоящая, Вы даже сможете её продать без материальных затрат, вложений в реализацию. Этим уже будет заниматься тот, кто  приобретёт это нематериальный актив. Это редкость, когда качества изыскателя и менеджера реализуются квинтэсенцией в одном человеке. Но не вижу и особых причин, для ограничения. Разбейте это на несколько этапов. Первый - оформить идею в техническое решение и запатентовать. Второй - или реализация, или продажа.

----------


## Игорь*

> Ну так, если есть системное описание, зарегистрируйте авторское право, только не на идею, а на техническое решение. .


 Проблема как раз в техническом решении. Все уперлось в написание программы (кода). Если бы идеи и концепции попадали под авторское право, было бы намного проще.

----------


## Игорь*

> И на сколько продвинулся Ваш проект за эти два года?


 Часть проекта придется переделывать под использования ИИ. Сейчас пытаюсь понять как и кто это сможет сделать.

----------


## Ull9

попробуйте начать как проект Open Source.
если он интересен, гарантированно, получите команду.
или для вас он на первом месте коммерческий?

и еще один совет, пишите сразу на мобильные платформы.

----------


## Игорь*

> или для вас он на первом месте коммерческий?


 Коммерческий.

----------


## Alochka

> Коммерческий.


 А деньги есть?

----------


## Игорь*

> А деньги есть?


 Денег нет.

----------


## Ull9

тогда ищите партнера, или краудфайндинг... в любом случае готовьтесь делиться.. чудес не бывает.

----------


## Игорь*

> тогда ищите партнера, или краудфайндинг... в любом случае готовьтесь делиться.. чудес не бывает.


 Изначальное условие 50 на 50 указаны выше.

----------


## Ull9

мне кажется вы разделом ошиблись.
вам для программиста нужно деньги найти. 
Open Soure (бесплатно) вам не подходит, сами сказали.

а деньги найти, это не в этом разделе. вам в бизнес.

ключевое у вас 50/50. а это не к программистам. это к бизнесменам.
найдете инвестора - будет увас программист.

за деньги вам напишут что угодно, на любой/всех патформах.

----------


## Игорь*

> найдете инвестора - будет увас программист.
> .


 Не вижу смысла в посреднике, который в итоге захочет все или почти все. Тут достаточно автора продукта и программиста, которые в момент готовности программы могут организовать бизнес, и обойтись без инвестора.

----------


## Ull9

> ...достаточно автора продукта и программиста, которые в момент готовности программы могут организовать бизнес, и обойтись без инвестора.


 не может программист организовать бизнес.. не та профессия, и учился он не на того, и не должен он это уметь..
вам нужна другая профессия, она называется инвестор, бизнес консультант, вентчурный фонд.

вы упорно не понимаете, вы ищете программиста, он захочет зарплату.
значит надо *ДО* программиста найти инвестора..

этот раздел вам нужен, *ПОСЛЕ* того как вы найдете инвестора(деньги)
и потом спросить кто может, как сформулированна тема.
программист и бизнесмен в одном человеке - почти невероятное сочетание.

<вздох>
я пасс. больше не обьясняю.

----------


## Игорь*

> не может программист организовать бизнес.. не та профессия, и учился он не на того, и не должен он это уметь...


 100%.
От него требуется код.
Все остальное буду делать я.

----------


## Ull9

>От него требуется код.

программист спросит - какая зарплата..?
вы скажете не, денег нет.. будь инвестором. инвестируй свой труд за долю потом.
он ответит, инвестор - это не моя профессия, я работаю на за долю а за зарплату. и не потом, а сейчас.
утром деньги - вечером стулья.

ваши действия?

подсказка: ой, я ошибся разделом, мне туда где инвесторы тусуются а не работники.

----------


## *Guess*

Игорь, можно поискать из студентов, которым будет интересно написание такой программы. Даже в формате написания курсовой работы и за одноразовое вознаграждение. Как вариант) если честно, совсем не в курсе, чем там ITшники живут и занимаются в универах и лицеях. В Ришельевском из математиков может кто то и в IT продвигается? Если я правильно поняла, Ваш сын учится на физическом отделении? Возможно и среди физиков есть с IT потенциалом. Смотрите в среде молодых и амбициозных!))

----------


## Игорь*

> Ваш сын учится на физическом отделении? ))


 Мы биологи  :smileflag:  А предложенный Вами вариант я предпринимал еще 2 года назад. Впустую...

----------


## Ull9

конечно впустую
потому что 



> Даже в формате написания курсовой работы...


 задача, как сформулированна в первых постах. многократно превосходит, курсовую работу. и даже дипломную.
это серьезная работа, группы программистов, которые за доля-потом работать не станут.

----------


## Любава7

Всем привет, рекомендую обратиться к программистам в ИТ компанию Indevlab, там есть услуга Создание сайтов и Разработка приложений.

----------


## orinoko

> Всем привет, рекомендую обратиться к программистам в ИТ компанию Indevlab, там есть услуга Создание сайтов и Разработка приложений.


 Бесплатная реклама себя любимого запрещена бесплатно. Ещё и спецом зарегилась(-лся)

----------


## *Guess*

> конечно впустую
> потому что 
> 
> задача, как сформулированна в первых постах. многократно превосходит, курсовую работу. и даже дипломную.
> это серьезная работа, группы программистов, которые за доля-потом работать не станут.


 Я не хочу обесценивать Ваш опыт, но написание программы в виде вебсайта, как было озвучено в первоначальных под силу даже начинающим программистам.

----------


## *Guess*

> Мы биологи  А предложенный Вами вариант я предпринимал еще 2 года назад. Впустую...


 Я бы этот вариант не упускала из виду и сейчас. Математики изучают углубленно и математику, и информатику, с написанием собственных кодов. И это уровень лицеистов. В Вашем случае, если это вэбсайт значит должно быть и техническое сопровождение.
Если не найдёте в Одессе, могу подсказать, но этот человек россиянин. Сам программист и продвигается духовно. У него свой сайт виртуальный Ашрам. Сайт сопровождает самостоятельно. Может и сможете договориться.

----------


## Ull9

> но написание программы в виде вебсайта, как было озвучено в первоначальных под силу даже начинающим программистам.


  первоначально было вот что озвучено



> Кто в Одессе может написать программу типа социальной сети?


 ни слова о интерфейсах, веб или мобилное приложение.

сложность и основная стоимость в соц сетях вовсе не веб интерфейс. а ядро, база данных. серверная часть.
далее, работа с биг дата, с рекламой, SMM, секьюрити, там много чего. там источник денег, а не веб интерфейс.

веб интерфейс - это тоже сложно, но это всего лишь веб интерфейс, то что вы видите. верхушка айсберга.
но ядро вы не видите. а оно должно быть. 
а его кто то должен еще написать, 
потом продвигать,
администрировать.

если вы думаете, что это просто "в виде вебсайта", типа сайт-визитка. вы, простите, не понимаете как это работает.

----------


## Игорь*

1. Я придумал продукт, на котором можно зарабатывать деньги. Но я не умею писать код (программу).
2. Мне нужен программист(ы), который умеет писать код, но он не занят созданием продукта.
3. При объединении усилий можно создать программу, которая станет бизнесом.
4. Бизнес делится на условиях 50 на 50.
5. Программист(ы) должен быть способен написать программу уровня социальной сети, и поддерживать ее работоспособность в будущем. Сайты на РНР на рассматриваются в принципе.
6. Авторские права могут быть как раздельными, так и объединены  в будущем, при реализации бизнеса.

----------


## Игорь*

> сложность и основная стоимость в соц сетях вовсе не веб интерфейс. а ядро, база данных. серверная часть.
> далее, работа с биг дата, с рекламой, SMM, секьюрити, там много чего. там источник денег, а не веб интерфейс.
> 
> веб интерфейс - это тоже сложно, но это всего лишь веб интерфейс, то что вы видите. верхушка айсберга.
> но ядро вы не видите. а оно должно быть. 
> а его кто то должен еще написать, 
> потом продвигать,
> администрировать.
> 
> если вы думаете, что это просто "в виде вебсайта", типа сайт-визитка. вы, простите, не понимаете как это работает.


 100% верно!

----------


## *Guess*

> первоначально было вот что озвучено
> 
> ни слова о интерфейсах, веб или мобилное приложение.
> 
> сложность и основная стоимость в соц сетях вовсе не веб интерфейс. а ядро, база данных. серверная часть.
> далее, работа с биг дата, с рекламой, SMM, секьюрити, там много чего. там источник денег, а не веб интерфейс.
> 
> веб интерфейс - это тоже сложно, но это всего лишь веб интерфейс, то что вы видите. верхушка айсберга.
> но ядро вы не видите. а оно должно быть. 
> ...


 Я всё вижу!) и ядро в первую очередь. И работу вэбдизайнера, и программиста. И не устану приводить в пример, наших одесситов, мальчишек, которые написали программу и талантливо продали российскому бизнесмену на несколько миллионов баксов, и как бонус уехали в Лос-Анджелес по рабочему контракту. Вот утерли нос многим знающим и понимающим. Молодые, талантливые и амбициозные!) кстати, программа не самого большого функционала. Но, упор был на вэбдизайне. И он и оказался самым лакомым кусочком. Только правильно упакованный продукт  может нести "золотые яйца". 
Но не буду отвлекать Вас от столь важного дела. Иначе не продатите свой профессионализм достойно!)

----------


## Игорь*

> Только правильно упакованный продукт  может нести "золотые яйца".


 Не факт. Иногда за красивой упаковкой кроется пустышка, которая быстро надоест. 
В декабре этого года исполнится 10 лет, как мне потребовалась программа. Я перебрал много вариантов, но ни один не подходил. Пришлось придумывать самому. И даже когда все было проработано, проект пришлось "положить на полку" на пару лет. В проекте было все, кроме СМЫСЛА.
И только когда я, чисто случайно, наткнулся в литературе на определение, я понял вот он смысл. Все стало на свое место.
Потребителю дается продукт с определенным смыслом, который будет побуждать пользоваться ним.

----------


## *Guess*

> Не факт. Иногда за красивой упаковкой кроется пустышка, которая быстро надоест. 
> В декабре этого года исполнится 10 лет, как мне потребовалась программа. Я перебрал много вариантов, но ни один не подходил. Пришлось придумывать самому. И даже когда все было проработано, проект пришлось "положить на полку" на пару лет. В проекте было все, кроме СМЫСЛА.
> И только когда я, чисто случайно, наткнулся в литературе на определение, я понял вот он смысл. Все стало на свое место.
> Потребителю дается продукт с определенным смыслом, который будет побуждать пользоваться ним.


 Вы сомневались два года и ещё не решились. 
Я отправляюсь в зрительный зал и просто наблюдаю ситуацию из вне)

P.s. Мне вот вчера нужен был свет, когда выключили электричество, и я просто вслух сказала: "дайте мне свет!" почти шутя. И всё произошло, к удивлению мох гостей. Один только муж не удивился!)) так и живём!))

----------


## Ull9

> ...И не устану приводить в пример, наших одесситов, мальчишек, которые написали программу и талантливо продали российскому бизнесмену на несколько миллионов баксов, и как бонус уехали в Лос-Анджелес по рабочему контракту...


 уехать по контракту не есть нечто выдающееся, сам уехал.
а вот *талантливо* продать русскому бизнесу софт за несколько миллионов долларов - это вешь небывалая.

можно детали, где почитать?

----------


## 100MaToLLoГГ

Тоже наблюдаю за темой) интересно чем закончится вая эта эпопея)

----------


## Ull9

> Только правильно упакованный продукт  может нести "золотые яйца".


 


> Не факт. Иногда за красивой упаковкой кроется пустышка, которая быстро надоест.


 нет. именно факт. только правильно упакованный продукт *может* дасть кеш.
другой вопрос, что кеш иссякнет, если потребитель разочаруется в продукте. 

но, нет красивой упаковки, не будет кеша. смысл/несмысл, вопрос важный, но это вопрос второй. 
смысл упаковку не заменит.

без упаковки *точно* не сработает, с красивой упаковкой *может* сработает.

----------


## Игорь*

То, о чем я говорю, независимо от меня прозвучало у Павла Вернивского.
Наши программисты за 3-4 тыс. $ будут пахать от рассвета до заката, но палец о палец не ударят, чтобы на *готовом продукте* заработать 30-40 млн. и больше...




> Павел Вернивский
> 6 сентября в 14:56 · 
> На встрече с IT-индустрией Гончарук предложил план развития отрасли. Он хочет ее развивать путём создания фонда, которым бы управляла сама индустрия и с помощью фонда развивала таланты. И, по его мнению, это позволит увеличить количество специалистов в отрасли до 650 тыс человек и 13 млрд дол экспорта.
> 
> Знаете, что меня здесь смутило?
> 
> Последние две цифры. Экспорт и специалисты. Если вы посчитаете экспорт на специалиста, то получите цифру в 20 000 дол. Вроде неплохо? Подождите. Сейчас у нас 24 000, если верить данным по заявленному экспорту. А давайте сравним с другими странами?
> 
> IT-индустрия Индии в этом году выйдет на экспорт в 137 млрд. Количество специалистов в отрасли - 3,8 млн человек. Это в 36 тыс дол экспорта на одного. Выходит, что айтишник индус в полтора раза продуктивнее, чем украинец.
> ...

----------


## Ull9

> То, о чем я говорю, независимо от меня прозвучало у Павла Вернивского.
> Наши программисты за 3-4 тыс. $ будут пахать от рассвета до заката, но палец о палец не ударят, чтобы на *готовом продукте* заработать 30-40 млн. и больше...


 это не упрек программистам - это упрек инвесторам.
это разные специальности, разные риски, разные навыки. редко - когда инвестор и програмист одно и то же лицо.
99% программистов, которых я знаю (здесь, в Германии.)- чистые программисты.

----------


## Игорь*

> это не упрек программистам - это упрек инвесторам.
> это разные специальности, разные риски, разные навыки. редко - когда инвестор и програмист одно и то же лицо.


 Вспомнил одну статью про двухконтурные деньги.



> Вот смотрите какой парадокс капиталистической экономики: в стране ИКС есть кирпич, бетон, земля, рабочие руки, умные головы, словом есть всё, чтобы строить много-много жилых домов, в которых население нуждается. При этом дома почти не строятся. Спросите почему? А нет инвестора! - ответят вам.
> Ребята, чтобы построить дом вам не деньги нужны, а кирпичи. Раз у вас кирпичи есть а нужные вам дома не строятся, значит "в консерватории что-то не так".


 


> 99% программистов, которых я знаю (здесь, в Германии.)- чистые программисты.


 Еще раз повторюсь. Чтобы мне дать им техзадание, а им тратить часть своего времени на написание кода, инвестор не нужен. Инвестор не знает какое техзадание давать и как писать код.
Вы уперлись в одну экономическую модель и не хотите видеть другие пути. А в итоге именно 1% программистов создал наиболее значимые и популярные продукты.

----------


## Ull9

> инвестор не нужен...


 нужен

и именно для этого



> ..им тратить часть своего времени на написание кода..


 свое время они не хотят тратить под будущие обещания, 
тут такое как и везде... утром деньги - вечером стулья.




> Вы уперлись в одну экономическую модель...


 не я, а вы.
вы уперлись в отсутствие на рынке программистов которые хотят поработать за оплату потом-может-быть




> А в итоге именно 1% программистов создал наиболее значимые и популярные продукты.


 может и 1%, не спорю. но они получали как и 99% середнячков зарплату в конце месяца.

----------


## gof

Срочно нужны рабы для создания соц сети с перспективой духовного роста

----------


## Игорь*

> Срочно нужны рабы для создания соц сети с перспективой духовного роста


 Проходите мимо. Это не для вас.

----------


## gof

> Проходите мимо. Это не для вас.


 Да не вопрос, просто нтересно, что у вас за галлера такая?

----------


## Игорь*

> Да не вопрос, просто нтересно, что у вас за галлера такая?


 На предлагаемой галере все гребут одинаково. Рабы там не нужны.

----------


## gof

> На предлагаемой галере все гребут одинаково. Рабы там не нужны.


 От уборщицы до раба, который имеет своих рабов?)

----------


## 100MaToLLoГГ

Ок, как я могу согласиться не зная ТЗ?
А подписываться на кота в мешке как-то не особо хочется) Хотя время сейчас свободное есть.
Кстати, какие требования для программиста нужны?)

----------


## Ull9

> .
> Кстати, какие требования для программиста нужны?)


 присоединюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Игорь*

> присоединюсь к вопросу.


 Возвращаемся к первому вопросу темы: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=3054539&p=67798088&viewfull=1#post67798088

----------


## gof

> присоединюсь к вопросу.


 А требований нет, они заключаются в слове может, что для погонщика очень удобно )

----------


## Ull9

> Возвращаемся к первому вопросу темы: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=3054539&p=67798088&viewfull=1#post67798088


 там не сформулированы требования к программисту. 
там сказано общЕ написать-типа-социальной сети.

----------


## Игорь*

> там не сформулированы требования к программисту.


 Гипотетический диалог:
- Мне нужен пилот самолета.
- Какие требования к пилоту?
- Управлять Боингом-747.
- Это в общем. А какие именно требования к пилоту?
 :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

любая аналогия - а у вас аналогия, не несет доказательной силы.
аналогия лишь красивая иллюстрация.

вот вам моя аналогия.
диалог

- мне надо попасть в урюпинск.
- у вас багаж?
- мне в урюпинск.
- вам быстро сейчас в ночь? или с комфортом через сутки?
- мне в урюпинск.
- вас много?
- мне в урюпинск.
- сколько денег платишь?
- мне в урюпинск.

и так далее.

зайдите на поисковик работы.. там когда ищут программиста - всегда указывают какие технологии от него ожидют.
ну как минимум.

----------


## Игорь*

> зайдите на поисковик работы.. там когда ищут программиста - всегда указывают какие технологии от него ожидют.
> ну как минимум.


 Еще раз. Я ищу не просто программиста. Я ищу компаньона для будущего бизнеса. Я не гружу его сутью продукта, маркетингом, продвижением, коммерцией, администрированием, бухгалтерией. Его задача создать код, поддерживать рабочее состояние, развивать код в соответствии с развитием продукта. Это своего рода технический (IT) директор. Если он не представляет на каких технологиях работают программы типа социальных сетей, то о чем может быть речь?
Если платформ несколько, то человек должен сказать - вот есть несколько пригодных платформ, их различие в том, и в том. Перспективной является вот эта, потому что...
Меня, как автора проекта интересует конечный работоспособный продукт. Что там будет внутри, на какой платформе, на каких технологиях должен сказать программист.
Если два разработчика доверяют друг другу, то на период разработки оформляется "спящий" бизнес, на который оформляются авторские права. Если элемента полного доверия нет, то авторские права оформляются отдельно на каждого. Безусловно за программистом остаются авторские права на код...

----------


## gof

К CTO кстати требования будут по круче чем к обычному программеру.

----------


## Koskenkorva

> Не вижу смысла в посреднике, который в итоге захочет все или почти все. Тут достаточно автора продукта и программиста, которые в момент готовности программы могут организовать бизнес, и обойтись без инвестора.


 Вы, похоже, слабо представляете как происходит разработка программного обеспечения.  Для разработки серьезного продукта нужна команда и, соответственно, деньги.
Если денег нет - можно запустить опен-сорс проект и надеяться что найдется достаточно энтузиастов которые будут инвестировать свое личное время в разработку (как это происходит со многими опен-сорс проектами).
Если же нет... Удачи в поисках тех кто согласится и при этом будет достаточно долго в этом заинтересован что бы не бросить когда интерес угаснет, найдется другое хобби и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Koskenkorva

> ... Что там будет внутри, на какой платформе, на каких технологиях должен сказать программист.
> ...


 Кто хостинг оплачивать будет? )) Кроме впустую потраченного личного времени кто то должен будет еще вложится в разработку - работа программиста не единственное на что требуются деньги при разработке. Кроме инструментов для разработки (ладно есть масса бесплатных, зависит от стека), есть еще расходы на хостинг, базы и так далее ))

----------


## Koskenkorva

> 1. 50 на 50, что программа не принесет желаемого дохода.


 50 на 50?? )))
Да вы, батенька, оптимист ))

Почему «взлетает» только 1% стартапов

----------


## Ull9

да говорилось ему и про опен-сорс и про деньги..
он ждет, программиста-проэктменежера-инвестора в одном лице.

----------


## Игорь*

> 50 на 50?? )))
> Да вы, батенька, оптимист ))
> 
> Почему «взлетает» только 1% стартапов


 Я реалист. Хотя в данном случае скорее пессимист... Успешность проекта значительно выше.
Поясню. Проект начинался 10 лет назад, когда мне было столько же, сколько и Вам сейчас. Начинался он с потребности. Мне лично нужна была программа для определенных целей. Ни ФБ, ни ВК, ни Инста, ни даже ОФ для этого не подходили. Сколько не рылся в инете, ничего подобного не находил. Параллельно выяснял, а кому еще может такая программа понадобиться? Выяснил, что много людей карячатся в СС, пытаясь "одеть трусы через голову". Миллиарды людей делают это на бумажных носителях... 
У них нет осмысления - почему они это делают. Им нужно дать программу, и объяснить, что то, что они делали неосмысленно, теперь могут делать в программе, предназначенной для этого.
Как говорил мой научный руководитель академик Старец - вы сначала создайте работоспособную систему, а написать программу под нее дело второстепенное. Это, кстати,  про стартапы. Только в 1% сначала думают, а потом делают...

----------


## Игорь*

> да говорилось ему и про опен-сорс и про деньги..
> он ждет, программиста-проэктменежера-инвестора в одном лице.


 Я жду того, кто захочет на рынке взять приличные деньги, а не месячную зарплату...

----------


## КАПЕЦ

Нужен человек разбирающийся в ARDUINO. 
Пишите в ЛС, Объясню подробнее что требуется.

----------


## Alochka

> Ни ФБ, ни ВК, ни Инста, ни даже ОФ для этого не подходили. Сколько не рылся в инете, ничего подобного не находил.


 Это все соц сети, которые вам известны? Мне кажется уже придумано все  :smileflag:  но это не рунет.

----------


## Игорь*

> Это все соц сети, которые вам известны? Мне кажется уже придумано все  но это не рунет.


 Я не ставил перед собой задачу, перечислить все соц. сети. Их достаточно много...
Придумано не все.
Если Вам известны философские категории, то Вы должны знать "Форму и содержание".
По форме проект похож на СС, по содержанию нет.
Это как ключи. Есть ключ от дверного замка, есть гаечный ключ, а есть для открывания консервов. Название одно, а суть разная...

----------


## commando

Думал эта тема заглохла.... Я бы посоветовал не начинать с разработки, а попробуйте найти свою дифференциацию, создайте нвп, сделайте трекшены, проверьте идет ли идея, и если да - пусть к акселераторам и инвесторам.

----------


## Игорь*

Апну тему...

----------


## Игорь*

Я тут понял! Никто не может!!!
Столкнулся с программистами. На нашем предприятии необходимо было обновить сайт.
Заказали у одной компании. 
Нам прислали классный шаблон, мы согласились. Сделали предоплату.
Через полтора месяца мы ощутили себя покупателями с Алиэкспресс. То есть то, что тебе показывали, и то, что ты получаешь, не совпадает от слова вообще...
Написано левой ногой, криво, косо и с грамматическими ошибками. 
Дизайнером в той компании, по всей видимости, не пахнет...
Тут, оказывается, паршивенький сайтик некому написать. А я замахнулся...
Печально...

----------


## Ull9

> Тут, оказывается, паршивенький сайтик некому написать


 у вас не паршивенькой сайт. ваш продукт серьезнее.
и вам уже все обьяснили, что и почему.

----------


## alex_morph

> Я тут понял! Никто не может!!!
> Столкнулся с программистами. На нашем предприятии необходимо было обновить сайт.
> Заказали у одной компании. 
> Нам прислали классный шаблон, мы согласились. Сделали предоплату.
> Через полтора месяца мы ощутили себя покупателями с Алиэкспресс. То есть то, что тебе показывали, и то, что ты получаешь, не совпадает от слова вообще...
> Написано левой ногой, криво, косо и с грамматическими ошибками. 
> Дизайнером в той компании, по всей видимости, не пахнет...
> Тут, оказывается, паршивенький сайтик некому написать. А я замахнулся...
> Печально...


 Интересная тема. За такой срок вы не смогли даже попытаться понять как работает "разработка продукта", поэтому так и будет "идея на миллион"  :smileflag: ) висеть в воздухе. И тут парень все правильно писал, что надо понимать полное тех. задание и как минимум технологии которые должны использоваться. Программист это очень абстрактное название и ожидание очень разное.. факторов очень много. А вы пишете такие глупые вещи, поэтому нормальные специалисты даже не будут тратить время на диалог с человеком который совершенно не понимает то куда лезет - это трата времени, а оно дорогое.

Напишу более реальный пример как выглядит ваше предложение со стороны: 
- Чемпионы формулы 1  зарабатывают миллионы. У меня есть идея как выйграть гонку - мне нужен мастер который построит болид.
- Построить крутой болид может крутой инженер.
Мы понимаем что крутые инженеры не сидят дома, а работают на топовые компании. Его надо заинтересовать
- Денег я платить не буду - но пусть строит болид, а я подскажу как правильно  :smileflag: 
ОК. Случилось чудо и один из лучших инженеров автомехаников решил послушать про тех. задание - как собственно этот болид строить, какой тип двигателя, материалы кузова, шасси, кто будет оплачивать шины, масло и другие расходиники без которых нельзя тестировать болид на трассе. Трассу кто оплатит?
Ответ:
- Ты инженер, ты должен знать сам что лучше, что хуже.

ДАВАЙ ПОКА)))

Даже не лень было это все писать - так смешно тут автор все подает)

----------


## Игорь*

> Интересная тема. За такой срок вы не смогли даже попытаться понять как работает "разработка продукта", поэтому так и будет "идея на миллион" ))


 Разработку продукта я "съел" еще в конце 80-х, начале 90-х, когда был аспирантом у академика Стаца А.С. Вы в то время, в лучшем случае, под стол пешком бегали  :smileflag: 




> что надо понимать полное тех. задание и как минимум технологии которые должны использоваться. Программист это очень абстрактное название и ожидание очень разное.. факторов очень много.


 Полное техзадание не вопрос. Только в "загс" готовы сходить? Имеется ввиду к нотариусу, чтобы подписать договор о том, кому какие авторские права будут принадлежать, и не будет ли идея украдена? А то в 101 раз приходится повторять, что идеи и концепции не подпадают в Украине под авторское право. 
Пока что за "большой срок" все обсыраются, при упоминании нотариуса...




> А вы пишете такие глупые вещи, поэтому *нормальные* специалисты даже не будут тратить время на диалог с человеком который совершенно не понимает то куда лезет - это трата времени, а оно дорогое.


 Мне не нужны "нормальные" в вашем понимании специалисты. Мне нужны ненормальные... Нужны те, для кого 3-5 тыс. уе не предел мечтаний... Вы ведь даже не знаете, что на одного украинского программиста приходится в год программного продукта на 24 тыс. долларов. На индийского  - 63 тыс. долларов программного продукта. На американского - более 330 тыс. Это потому, что американцы производят ГОТОВЫЙ ПРОДУКТ. Вы  даже до индусов не дотягиваете.
Но зато пальцы веером.
Грызите косточку...





> Напишу более реальный пример как выглядит ваше предложение со стороны:
> - Чемпионы формулы 1 зарабатывают миллионы. У меня есть идея как выйграть гонку - мне нужен мастер который построит болид.
> - Построить крутой болид может крутой инженер.
> Мы понимаем что крутые инженеры не сидят дома, а работают на топовые компании. Его надо заинтересовать
> - Денег я платить не буду - но пусть строит болид, а я подскажу как правильно 
> ОК. Случилось чудо и один из лучших инженеров автомехаников решил послушать про тех. задание - как собственно этот болид строить, какой тип двигателя, материалы кузова, шасси, кто будет оплачивать шины, масло и другие расходиники без которых нельзя тестировать болид на трассе. Трассу кто оплатит?
> Ответ:
> - Ты инженер, ты должен знать сам что лучше, что хуже.


 Ты даже не знаешь историю Ф-1! До Шумахера Феррари не выигрывала 17 лет. А лучший инженер работал в Макларен. Талант Шумахера был в том, что он чувствовал машину до мозга костей. Именно он говорил инженерам, что нужно делать, и 5 своих титулов выиграл с Феррари, трахнув лучшего инженера Эндриана Ньюи.




> ДАВАЙ ПОКА)))


 И тебе того же. 

P.S. И вообще, зачем ты сюда заходил? Ну расписался в своей бездарности. Что легче стало?

----------


## 18+

> Полное техзадание не вопрос. Только в "загс" готовы сходить? Имеется ввиду к нотариусу, чтобы подписать договор о том, кому какие авторские права будут принадлежать, и не будет ли идея украдена? А то в 101 раз приходится повторять, что идеи и концепции не подпадают в Украине под авторское право. 
> Пока что за "большой срок" все обсыраются, при упоминании нотариуса...


 Заключение NDA, насколько я знаю, не требует обязательного нотариального подтверждения.

Если же вы хотите закрепить за собой авторское право - для этого необходимо получить патент. Этих бюро предостаточно и могут предоставить консультацию удаленно.
Опять же, если авторское право только Ваше и Вы же захотите им в дальнейшем располагать продуктом, ваш выбор - наемные специалисты, со всеми плюсами и минусами.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *+*
П.с. идея ничего не стоит пока она не реализована.

----------


## Игорь*

> Заключение NDA, насколько я знаю, не требует обязательного нотариального подтверждения.
> ]


 Подтверждения не требует, но и особо не защищает. Этот вариант я уже рассматривал. Называется - потом бегай и доказывай...




> Если же вы хотите закрепить за собой авторское право - для этого необходимо получить патент. Этих бюро предостаточно и могут предоставить консультацию удаленно.


 На доменное имя, на торговую марку - да. На суть программы - нет. Суть, то можно реализовать под другим именем, и маркой.




> Опять же, если авторское право только Ваше и Вы же захотите им в дальнейшем располагать продуктом, ваш выбор - наемные специалисты, со всеми плюсами и минусами.


 Крайний раз я предлагал потенциальному компаньону разделить авторские права на начальном этапе. У меня доменное имя и торговая марка, у него код.

----------


## 18+

> На доменное имя, на торговую марку - да. На суть программы - нет. Суть, то можно реализовать под другим именем, и маркой.


 Патентуйте техническое решение, что Вам мешает? 




> Крайний раз я предлагал потенциальному компаньону разделить авторские права на начальном этапе. У меня доменное имя и торговая марка, у него код.


 Таким предложением вы отдаете потенциальному компаньену всё. Смысла во владении мертвым доменом и ТМ нет (если конечно не потрачены миллионы на развитие).

Простите за грубость, но похоже на этот

  *Показать скрытый текст* *подход*

----------


## Alochka

Если вы беретесь руководить процессом и все хорошо знаете, то хоть стек технологий напишите. 
Так люди хоть понимать будут того ли сорта они программисты. А то я поняла что это никак не php, почему?
Что тогда?

----------


## Игорь*

> Если вы беретесь руководить процессом и все хорошо знаете, то хоть стек технологий напишите. 
> Так люди хоть понимать будут того ли сорта они программисты. А то я поняла что это никак не php, почему?
> Что тогда?


 С++

----------


## Alochka

> С++


 Все? Этого мало.
И это довольно странный выбор для соц сети.

----------


## Игорь*

> Все? Этого мало.
> *И это довольно странный выбор для соц сети*.


 Я не специалист в программировании. Поэтому и тема называется "кто может". Специалист должен сам выбрать язык программирования.
Важен конечный результат - работающая программа.

----------


## Ull9

> С++


 Я могу на плюсах.
Договоримся о зарплате, и я ваш.

Только я за "потомзаплачу" не работаю.

----------


## Игорь*

> Я могу на плюсах.
> Договоримся о зарплате, и я ваш.
> 
> Только я за "потомзаплачу" не работаю.


 Читаем внимательно сообщение №6 на первой странице.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

внимательно читайте пост 19 на первой странице.

----------


## 100MaToLLoГГ

А тема то ещё жива)))  думал что автор уже на Бентли ездит на лазурном берегу, ан-нет - воз и ныне там) мне ваша идея не нужна, но хоть принцип работы программы расскажите)) что она должна делать)). А то получается так: я хочу машину -ок. Зачем вы сделали Жигули? Я хотел ягуар))

----------


## Игорь*

> А то получается так: я хочу машину -ок. Зачем вы сделали Жигули? Я хотел ягуар))


 Немного не так  :smileflag:  Я даю техзадание на Ягуар, а "умельцы" даже Таврию не способны сделать...

----------


## gof

> Немного не так  Я даю техзадание на Ягуар, а "умельцы" даже Таврию не способны сделать...


 Если уж такое серьезное ТЗ но и спецам значит готовы оплатить рабочее время )

----------


## Ull9

> Немного не так  Я даю техзадание на Ягуар, а "умельцы" даже Таврию не способны сделать...


 я могу сделать ягуар, но моя профессия программист, я не работаю за потом-может-быть.
между мной и вами, необходим другой специалист, его профессия называется инвестор.

он послушает вас, если вы его убедите, он даст мне деньги, чтоб я сделал ягуар.

я получу деньги, сделаю ягуар (порядок действий именно такой).
отдам вам ягуар и с вами попрощаюсь.

----------


## Игорь*

> Если уж такое серьезное ТЗ но и спецам значит готовы оплатить рабочее время )


 Пока спецы не попадались...

----------


## Игорь*

> я могу сделать ягуар, но моя профессия программист, я не работаю за потом-может-быть.
> между мной и вами, необходим другой специалист, его профессия называется инвестор.
> 
> он послушает вас, если вы его убедите, он даст мне деньги, чтоб я сделал ягуар.
> 
> я получу деньги, сделаю ягуар (порядок действий именно такой).
> отдам вам ягуар и с вами попрощаюсь.


 Мы это уже обсуждали. Возвращаться к этому варианту я не буду. Принципиально.

----------


## Nikles

Профессиональный программист не будет бесплатно реализовывать чьи-то идеи, поэтому если схема с инвестором вам неинтересна, то максимум на что вы можете рассчитывать это на студента без опыта или вайтишника, которые будут учится на вашем проекте, с соответствующим качеством продукта на выходе, но с большой долей вероятности до продукта на выходе вообще не дойдет.

----------


## alex_morph

Та забейте на эту тему. Идея без реализации не стоит ничего. А у автора нет ни малейшего понимания как создавать продукт, а это ещё больше отталкивает от любого интереса к этой теме.

----------


## gof

> Пока спецы не попадались...


 Ну так и предложения нету от 3к$  :smileflag:

----------


## Игорь*

> Ну так и предложения нету от 3к$


 


> Профессиональный программист не будет бесплатно реализовывать чьи-то идеи, поэтому если схема с инвестором вам неинтересна, то максимум на что вы можете рассчитывать это на студента без опыта или вайтишника, которые будут учится на вашем проекте, с соответствующим качеством продукта на выходе, но с большой долей вероятности до продукта на выходе вообще не дойдет.


 


> Та забейте на эту тему. Идея без реализации не стоит ничего. А у автора нет ни малейшего понимания как создавать продукт, а это ещё больше отталкивает от любого интереса к этой теме.


 Выкакались? Полегчало? Можете быть свободны.

----------


## gof

> *Выкакались?*


 Это все что вы можете предложить на вашем проекте

----------


## Игорь*

> Это все что вы можете предложить на вашем проекте


 Для вас - да...

----------


## Alochka

Игорь, вы такой оптимист. Теме скоро три года, за это время можно было самому программистом стать.

----------


## Игорь*

> Игорь, вы такой оптимист. Теме скоро три года, за это время можно было самому программистом стать.


 Проект начался в 2009 году. Со временем я понял, что один из блоков лучше поручить ИИ. А это уже не мой уровень  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

за одиннацать лет, люди не то что программистами, 
люди получают по два высших образования..

так и умрет идея.

----------


## Alochka

> Проект начался в 2009 году. Со временем я понял, что один из блоков лучше поручить ИИ. А это уже не мой уровень


 Сейчас ИИ бешенными темпами становится обычным программированием. Вчера ИИ, сегодня просто бери и делай или еще лучше используй.

----------


## Игорь*

> Сейчас ИИ бешенными темпами становится обычным программированием. Вчера ИИ, сегодня просто бери и делай или еще лучше используй.


 Я не спорю... Я не хочу распылять свои силы. лучше буду заниматься продуктом и его развитием, а компаньон-программист - программой.

----------


## gof

Сейчас столько стартап-инкубаторов, выбирай не хочу. И помогут и расскажут, если идея серьезная. 
А форумный топик - это так, развлекаловка. )

----------


## Игорь*

> И помогут и расскажут, если идея серьезная.


 Рассказать и я могу...  :smileflag:  Ниписать программу некому. А про авторские права я уже не говорю...

----------


## gof

> Рассказать и я могу...  Ниписать программу некому. А про авторские права я уже не говорю...


 Пока не будет чем платить прогеру, и не будет ) 
А в инкубаторе хоть инвестиции привлечете и помогут команду разрабов собрать.

----------


## Ull9

> ...Ниписать программу некому...


 вы не на то жалуетесь,
у вас нет денег, 
писать есть кому, знаю несколько прекрасных команд в Украине.
напишут код на мировом уровне.

денег у вас нет команду нанять. вот где причина.
11 лет, он ждет программистов.. хех. жди дальше.

----------


## Игорь*

Как-то я консультировался по этому вопросу со своим канадским товарищем. Так вот такой проект индусы пишут за 250 тыс. долларов. В Украине мне называли цифры от 5 до 25 тыс. 
Это к вопросу о "прекрасных" командах.  :smileflag: 
Мне не нужны наемные исполнители. Мне нужен партнер по бизнесу.

А про 11 лет... Так за это время ничего подобного не появилось - это раз. И народ продолжает корячиться в неприспособленных для этого программных продуктах - это два.

----------


## Ull9

> Мне не нужны наемные исполнители. Мне нужен партнер по бизнесу.


 тогда вы ошиблись разделом, здесь тусуются программисты (наемные исполнители), а вам надо в раздел бизнес, где ищут "партнеров по бизнесу"..
или ждите еще 11 лет.. 

прогресс однако в том, что вы о сумме доларов заговорили.. начинаете дозревать, что вам надо сначала деньги (партнеров) искать..

----------


## УлетайКа

http://webkiev.com программист пишет на чистом коде попробуйте спросить. а вдруг , попытка как говорится не...

----------


## Xgen

> Бросал... Проходило время, и снова начинал...
> Идея родилась почти 8 лет назад. Нужна была программа для хранения определенной информации с доступом к ней других пользователей.
> Поиск в сети ничего не дал. Ни форумы, ни ВК с ФБ для этого не подходили.
> Естественно возникает мысль - если на рынке ничего подходящего нет, значит это никому не нужно. Начал с поиска потребителей, которым тоже понадобилась бы такая программа. И тут оказалось, что тьма народу носится с аналогичной информацией, карячится с ней в ВК и ФБ, пытаясь "натянуть штаны через голову".
> Но ни ФБ, ни ВК для этого не подходят. То есть потребность есть, а вот программы нет.
> Лирическое отступление. 25 лет назад я со своим товарищем, работая над нашими кандидатскими диссертациями, придумали интересную идею в САПР. Изложили ее нашему руководителю, и ожидали минимум похвалы от него. Разгром был колоссальный . Суть разгрома была в следующем - все, что вы придумали, интересно. Но сначала опишите это, как систему. Дайте определение этой системе. Докажите, что она будет жизнеспособна. И только потом отдавайте программистам.
> Поэтому начальная идея сети легла на полку. В ней не было СИСТЕМЫ. Целостной системы...
> И тут я с Вами полностью согласен. Делать копию бессмысленно. А копию с копии в двойне бессмысленно...
> Прошло пару лет, и детям в школе дали задание. Естественно они перепоручили папе с мамой. Но простое детское задание оказалось дополнением к тому, что мне требовалось. К первому блоку добавился второй, и сразу же появилась идея третьего. 
> ...


 очень интересно чем всё закончилось

----------


## Игорь*

> очень интересно чем всё закончилось


 Ничем...
Проект лежит на полке  :smileflag:

----------


## Xgen

в чём там суть?

----------


## Alochka

> в чём там суть?


 Это большой секрет. 6 страниц уже накатали, никто не знает о чем.

----------


## Игорь*

> Это большой секрет. 6 страниц уже накатали, никто не знает о чем.


 По форме соцсеть. По содержанию не совсем. 
Многие хотят знать суть, но пока никто не хочет идти к нотариусу заверять договор о неразглашении.  :smileflag:

----------


## gof

> По форме соцсеть. По содержанию не совсем. 
> Многие хотят знать суть, но пока никто не хочет идти к нотариусу заверять договор о неразглашении.


 Зачем куда-то идти, если вы сами можете предоставить NDA, просто выслав его на подпись

----------


## Игорь*

> Зачем куда-то идти, если вы сами можете предоставить NDA, просто выслав его на подпись


 Вы всерьез думаете, что у нас все такие порядочные, что будут соблюдать подписанный договор?  :smileflag:  Даже с договором будут воровать...

----------


## gof

> Вы всерьез думаете, что у нас все такие порядочные, что будут соблюдать подписанный договор?  Даже с договором будут воровать...


 Ну....если так рассуждать, тогда лучше вообще не начинать.

----------


## Ull9

> Вы всерьез думаете, что у нас все такие порядочные, что будут соблюдать подписанный договор?  Даже с договором будут воровать...


 а нотар вас от воровства спасет?

----------


## Игорь*

> Ну....если так рассуждать, тогда лучше вообще не начинать.


 Если начинать, то с умом.
Тут на днях должны принять новый закон об интеллектуальной собственности. Посмотрим...

----------


## Игорь*

> а нотар вас от воровства спасет?


 Защита интеллектуальной собственности это явно не Ваш конёк...  :smileflag:

----------


## gof

> Если начинать, то с умом.
> Тут на днях должны принять новый закон об интеллектуальной собственности. Посмотрим...


 Так зачем ждать подачек от правительства?
Судя по вашим вопросам вам нехватает стартап-ментора, который бы ответил на все финансово-технические вопросы.

----------


## Игорь*

> Так зачем ждать подачек от правительства?
> Судя по вашим вопросам вам нехватает стартап-ментора, который бы ответил на все финансово-технические вопросы.


 Мне не хватает партнера-программиста, который бы написал программу, и в дальнейшем развивал ее. На вопросы и я ответить могу...

----------


## gof

> Мне не хватает партнера-программиста, который бы написал программу, и в дальнейшем развивал ее. На вопросы и я ответить могу...


 Но судя по тому, что вы все еще в поисках на форуме, а не в каком-нибудь опенспейсе разрабатываете свой продукт, то на вопросы ответить на можете. )

----------


## Игорь*

> Но судя по тому, что вы все еще в поисках на форуме, а не в каком-нибудь опенспейсе разрабатываете свой продукт, то на вопросы ответить на можете. )


 Перефразируя Козьму Пруткова, отвечу его словами: Многие вещи Вам непонятны не потому, что Ваши понятия слабы; но потому, что сии вещи не входят в круг Ваших понятий.

----------


## gof

> Перефразируя Козьму Пруткова, отвечу его словами: Многие вещи Вам непонятны не потому, что Ваши понятия слабы; но потому, что сии вещи не входят в круг Ваших понятий.


 Экзорцистов тут нет, что пишите - так и понимаем.

----------


## Ull9

> Защита интеллектуальной собственности это явно не Ваш конёк...


 был бы мой конек, я бы не спрашивал..
по сути есть что сказать?

----------


## nice creation

из прочитанного ситуация видится так, что программисты не владеют материальными запасами финансов или  не хотят рисковать, вкладывать свои кровно заработанные в "сомнительный" проект
в тоже время автор проекта сходу предлагает 50% прибыли программисту-инвестору

в случае неудачи материальные потери понесёт программист-инвестор

выход из этой ситуации один -  найти деньги(взять кредит в банке)  и тупо оплачивать программисту(программистам)  зарплату, не предоставляя долевого участия в бизнесе, в данном случае все риски автор берёт на себя, также, как и всю прибыль в случае удачного построения бизнеса

----------


## Ull9

совершенно верно.
и программист-инвестор, это как токарь-пекарь.

я людей совмещающих эти две вещи, на профессиональном уровне ни разу в жизни не видел

а время любителей-аматеров, давно прошло. что для первых, что для вторых.

----------


## Игорь*

> из прочитанного ситуация видится так, что программисты не владеют материальными запасами финансов или  не хотят рисковать, вкладывать свои кровно заработанные в "сомнительный" проект
> в тоже время автор проекта сходу предлагает 50% прибыли программисту-инвестору
> 
> в случае неудачи материальные потери понесёт программист-инвестор
> 
> выход из этой ситуации один -  найти деньги*(взять кредит в банке)*  и тупо оплачивать программисту(программистам)  зарплату, не предоставляя долевого участия в бизнесе, в данном случае все риски автор берёт на себя, также, как и всю прибыль в случае удачного построения бизнеса


 Вы не только НИОКР не понимаете, но и расчет долгосрочных кредитов...

----------


## gof

> и программист-инвестор, это как токарь-пекарь.
> 
> я людей совмещающих эти две вещи, на профессиональном уровне ни разу в жизни не видел


 Тут без креста и библии не разобраться

----------


## 100MaToLLoГГ

2 года прошло) неужели автор понял что это все шляпа?)))

----------


## Игорь*

> 2 года прошло) неужели автор понял что это все шляпа?)))


 Что именно "шляпа"?

----------

